# making a QAD rest drop faster



## pete48 (Jul 9, 2008)

It would help the expert to know what QAD rest you are using.


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Spring Tension*

Send me your e-mail and I will send you instructions that someone on AT sent me.


----------



## BOWDEADLY28 (Feb 14, 2010)

If it is the qad hunter(54.99) it is bouncing back, had the same problem on my alphamax! Easy fix just buy the hd version.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Same here. I had one last year and it wouldn't work with FOB's - but the HD model will, even at 25 fps faster. There is also a little trick to setting up the QAD rest, so there is a little tension on the cord at full draw. PM me for details if you want.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

length of the cord has an affect on droping, longer cord means lower on down cable and can help, how long is your cord and how far below rest at full draw???


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

The TL1 launcher will give you a little more clearance. The cord should be tied into the cable about 5 1/2 inches below the rest for the fastest drop. The cord timing should be set so the launchers are full up at about the last 1/2 inch of your draw.


----------

